# Unschuldiger Familienvater offenbar durch Swatting erschossen



## Zelada (30. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Unschuldiger Familienvater offenbar durch Swatting erschossen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Unschuldiger Familienvater offenbar durch Swatting erschossen*


----------



## NOT-Meludan (30. Dezember 2017)

Also da fällt mir echt nichts mehr zu ein.....
Da kann man der Familie nur Beileid wünschen und der Idiot eine paar Jahre ins Gefängnis geht, da er scheinbar sowas schon mal öfter getan hat.
Da wird Twitter den Bundesbehörden sicherlich mehr als breitwillig helfen, den Kerl zu finden.


----------



## MADmanOne (30. Dezember 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Da kann man der Familie nur Beileid wünschen und der Idiot eine paar Jahre ins Gefängnis geht, da er scheinbar sowas schon mal öfter getan hat.



Der gehört lebenslänglich eingesperrt. Und zwar das echte Lebenslänglich.

Edit: Dem Original-Link nach haben sie ihn bereits verhaftet. Ich hoffe er bekommt jetzt ein paar exklusive EInblicke in den amerikanischen Knastalltag.


----------



## dynAdZ (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich weiß nicht was schlimmer ist - dieser Trend und die unfassbar dummen Menschen die ihn auf Kosten unschuldiger praktizieren, oder dass in den USA Polizisten anscheinend einen beunruhigend unruhigen Zeigefinger haben.


----------



## stevem (30. Dezember 2017)

Ehm was ist den ein "Swatting " ?


----------



## Headbanger79 (30. Dezember 2017)

stevem schrieb:


> Ehm was ist den ein "Swatting " ?



Steht im Text: " Beim Swatting rufen Menschen bei der Polizei an und erfinden Gefahrensituationen, um SWAT-Spezialeinheiten dazu zu bringen, Wohnungen ihrer Opfer zu stürmen."

Sprich, ein Kiddie ärgert sich über dich weil du besser bist als er, und wenn er weiß wo du wohnst, ruft er die Cops an, sagt bei dir läuft gerade eine Geiselnahme oder ähnliches und die Polizei (dort das SWAT-Team) stürmt deine Bude.


----------



## Loosa (30. Dezember 2017)

dynAdZ schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was schlimmer ist - dieser Trend und die unfassbar dummen Menschen die ihn auf Kosten unschuldiger praktizieren, oder dass in den USA Polizisten anscheinend einen beunruhigend unruhigen Zeigefinger haben.



Die US Polizisten werden im Vergleich zu unseren unfassbar schlecht ausgebildet. Kaum Deeskalation und da sind auch einfach übel viele Waffen im Umlauf. 
Ganz im Gegensatz zu UK zum Beispiel.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lf0ThqEdV9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Orzhov (30. Dezember 2017)

Die beiden Typen sind einfach Idioten und wie der Familienvater genau ums Leben kam keine Ahnung.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (30. Dezember 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Die beiden Typen sind einfach Idioten und wie der Familienvater genau ums Leben kam keine Ahnung.


Die Polizisten standen gute 50 Meter vor seinem Haus mit einem Suchscheinwerfer auf die Tür gerichtet. Er kommt raus, ein Polizist brüllt " Zeig Deine Hände" und dann fällt wenige Sekunden später ein einzelner Schuss und er ist tot.


----------



## Loosa (30. Dezember 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Die beiden Typen sind einfach Idioten und wie der Familienvater genau ums Leben kam keine Ahnung.



Woanders hatte ich gelesen, dass der Vater der Aufforderung die Hände zu heben erst nachkam, dann senkte er sie auf Hüfthöhe, als er sie dann wieder heben wollte dachte ein Polizist er würde eine Waffe heben.

Hm, ob der Swatter wohl Autist ist? Heftig, dass er dieses Hobby so lange und so oft ausüben konnte.


----------



## DashEbi (30. Dezember 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Also da fällt mir echt nichts mehr zu ein.....
> Da kann man der Familie nur Beileid wünschen und der Idiot eine paar Jahre ins Gefängnis geht, da er scheinbar sowas schon mal öfter getan hat.
> Da wird Twitter den Bundesbehörden sicherlich mehr als breitwillig helfen, den Kerl zu finden.




Ein paar Jahre?  In den USA kann er durchaus mit 20 Jahren rechnen.


----------



## Batze (30. Dezember 2017)

dynAdZ schrieb:


> ...........oder dass in den USA Polizisten anscheinend einen beunruhigend unruhigen Zeigefinger haben.


Bei den Waffengesetzen ist das doch nicht verwunderlich. Als Polizist in den USA würde ich auch nur mit vorgehaltener Waffe irgendwo reingehen. Alles andere ist viel zu leichtfertig und zu gefährlich.


----------



## combine (30. Dezember 2017)

Macht doch mal ein Update wenn ihr euch schon so nem Thema widmet, die haben den Typen schon geschnappt den seine Name ist Tyler Raj Barriss


----------



## Worrel (30. Dezember 2017)

combine schrieb:


> Macht doch mal ein Update wenn ihr euch schon so nem Thema widmet, die haben den Typen schon geschnappt den seine Name ist Tyler Raj Barriss


... und wofür muß man jetzt seinen Namen wissen?


----------



## Loosa (30. Dezember 2017)

DashEbi schrieb:


> Ein paar Jahre?  In den USA kann er durchaus mit 20 Jahren rechnen.



Die Gesetze scheinen bei dem Thema überraschend lasch zu sein. 
In einem Fall wurde so ein Anrufer zu einem Jahr Haft verurteilt. In einem anderen Fall drohen den Angeklagten zwei Jahre.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/29/us/wichita-shooting-swatting.html

Dabei kam niemand ums Leben. Bleibt abzuwarten, inwieweit sie den Typen jetzt für den Todesfall verantwortlich machen können.


----------



## Orzhov (30. Dezember 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Die Polizisten standen gute 50 Meter vor seinem Haus mit einem Suchscheinwerfer auf die Tür gerichtet. Er kommt raus, ein Polizist brüllt " Zeig Deine Hände" und dann fällt wenige Sekunden später ein einzelner Schuss und er ist tot.





Loosa schrieb:


> Woanders hatte ich gelesen, dass der Vater der Aufforderung die Hände zu heben erst nachkam, dann senkte er sie auf Hüfthöhe, als er sie dann wieder heben wollte dachte ein Polizist er würde eine Waffe heben.


So wie ich das sehe sind diese Swatteams Menschen die sich immer wieder in Situationen befinden wo eine kleine Hand- oder Armbewegung den Unterschied zwischen Leben und Tod ausmachen kann. Entsprechend habe ich auch Verständnis dafür das diese Leute in eine entsprechende Richtung trainiert werden und sehr darauf achten.



Worrel schrieb:


> ... und wofür muß man jetzt seinen Namen wissen?



Um sich in rassistischen Spekulationen über den Hintergrund des Täters zu ergehen.


----------



## Grolt (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich weiß nicht was ich Erschreckender finde. 

Das ein Unschuldiger und Unbeteiligter wegen eines dummen Streits anderer erschoßen wurde oder das die Polizei in den USA anscheinend immer öfter nach dem Motto handelt: Erst schießen, Dann nachfragen/nachschauen.

Das einzig Positive an der Sache, so kaputt das Justizsystem in den USA auch teilweise ist,  so ist man gut daran die Gesetze so weit auszulegen das man Personen trotzdem verurteilen kann. Die Beteiligten ( mit Außnahme des Polizisten, der hat nur seinen Job gemacht wenn auch sehr sehr sehr schlecht) kann man alle wegen Mordes und Verabredung zum Mord anklagen.


----------



## stevem (30. Dezember 2017)

Was ich bei solche Situationen sowieso nicht verstehe ist: Wieso erschießen die Polizisten immer sofort jemanden ? Ein Schuss in den Arm in der die Person eine angebliche Waffe hält reicht doch völlig aus ... aber nein man muss ja immer gleich dumm drauf losballern um die Person ja gleich zu töten.

Es handelt sich schließlich hierbei um ausgebildete Polizisten und nicht um irgendwelche Amateure die mit einer Waffe nicht umgehen können, für mich entzieht sich bei solche Auseinandersetzungen mit der Polizei wo jemand zu tode kamm immer das Verständnis, wenn die Leute einen nervösen Zeigefingern haben sollen sie sich besser einen anderen Job suchen den dann sind sie eindeutig für diesen Job nicht geeignet .... ich kenne solche Situationen da ich im Bund in einen  Grenzschutz-Einsatz war und habe dort auch nicht gleich auf jede verdächtige Person geschossen, und wer schon mal in einen Grenzschutz Einsatz war der weiss das die Leute echt ALLES versuchen um in das Land zu kommen ...

ps.: Gerade kam diese News im Fernsehen, dort wurde gesagt das Swatting vor allem in der Gaming Szene vorkommt .... echt krass, ein Grund mehr wieso ich lieber beim zocken Anonym bleibe.


----------



## Orzhov (30. Dezember 2017)

stevem schrieb:


> Was ich bei solche Situationen sowieso nicht verstehe ist: Wieso erschießen die Polizisten immer sofort jemanden ? Ein Schuss in den Arm in der die Person eine angebliche Waffe hält reicht doch völlig aus ... aber nein man muss ja immer gleich dumm drauf losballern um die Person ja gleich zu töten.
> 
> Es handelt sich schließlich hierbei um ausgebildete Polizisten und nicht um irgendwelche Amateure die mit einer Waffe nicht umgehen können, für mich entzieht sich bei solche Auseinandersetzungen mit der Polizei wo jemand zu tode kamm immer das Verständnis, wenn die Leute einen nervösen Zeigefingern haben sollen sie sich besser einen anderen Job suchen den dann sind sie eindeutig für diesen Job nicht geeignet .... ich kenne solche Situationen da ich im Bund in einen  Grenzschutz-Einsatz war und habe dort auch nicht gleich auf jede verdächtige Person geschossen, und wer schon mal in einen Grenzschutz Einsatz war der weiss das die Leute echt ALLES versuchen um in das Land zu kommen ...
> 
> ps.: Gerade kam diese News im Fernsehen, dort wurde gesagt das Swatting vor allem in der Gaming Szene vorkommt .... echt krass, ein Grund mehr wieso ich lieber beim zocken Anonym bleibe.



Ich nehme einfach mal eine spekulative Position ein und vermute das ist so eine Frage der Sicherheit. Die Polizisten wissen nicht das da gerade ein Streich gewaltig aus dem Ruder läuft. Die müssen davon ausgehen das die Person vor Ihnen die ihre Anweisungen nicht befolgt wirklich jemand mit einer Bombe, oder Geiseln oder sonstwas ist.

Im Zweifelsfall ist dann ein toter Täter weniger schlimm als 1+x verletzte oder gar tote Polizisten, Geiseln, Zivilisten. Dazu kommt dann der fast unüberschaubare Justizapparat bei dem ich mich nicht wundern würde wenn dann sogar ein angeschossener Täter noch versucht die Polizei zu verklagen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. Dezember 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich nehme einfach mal eine spekulative Position ein und vermute das ist so eine Frage der Sicherheit. Die Polizisten wissen nicht das da gerade ein Streich gewaltig aus dem Ruder läuft. Die müssen davon ausgehen das die Person vor Ihnen die ihre Anweisungen nicht befolgt wirklich jemand mit einer Bombe, oder Geiseln oder sonstwas ist.



Na ja...
Zwar müssen amerikanische Polizisten immer damit rechnen, dass auch Zivilisten bewaffnet sind, aber wenn man nicht sicher weiß, was los ist und wen man gerade vor sich hat, kann man nicht einfach losballern. Dass der Polizist sich damit einem Risiko aussetzt ist richtig, aber das gehört m.M.n. zum Beruf.


----------



## zukolada (30. Dezember 2017)

Diese asozialen Jugendlichen verbreiten sich wie ein Virus... der IQ sinkt dramatisch seit Jahrzehnten.

Aber das geilste ist jetzt mal wieder, dass 80% nur über den Polizisten dumm rumlabern, ohne zu wissen wie die Situation war.

Ich hoffe eher, dass dieser Gamer 30 Jahre Haft bekommt. Und das für andere mal eine Lehre sein wird.

Wenn ich schon höre, dass sowas anscheinend ein "Trend" ist (Swatting), dann kommt mir die Kotze hoch.

JEDER der sowas macht, gehört in den Knast. Selbst wenn es keinen Todesfall gibt, mindestens 3-5 Jahre, damit das Gehirn mal wieder anfängt zu funktionieren...

Scheiss CoD-Kinder!


----------



## Pollit (30. Dezember 2017)

was ist das fuer ein mensch der moralisch so verdorben oder gar anmoralisch ist. haben ihm seine eltern keine werte vorgelebt oder was. naja gut bei dieser gesellschaft inder es außer konsum kaum noch werte gibt, DIE GELEBT werden, ist diese verohung der gesellschaft kein wunder. 
empsthisloses arschloch. gut so weg mit dem


----------



## stevem (30. Dezember 2017)

zukolada schrieb:


> Scheiss CoD-Kinder!



Ahja und gleich wieder alle in eine Schublade stecken oda ? Ich denke nicht das es sich bei einen Swatting Vorfall nur um CoD Spieler handelt .....


----------



## Drake802 (30. Dezember 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Die Gesetze scheinen bei dem Thema überraschend lasch zu sein.
> In einem Fall wurde so ein Anrufer zu einem Jahr Haft verurteilt. In einem anderen Fall drohen den Angeklagten zwei Jahre.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/29/us/wichita-shooting-swatting.html
> ...



Das wird er ganz sicher. Es ist zwar kein Mord da der Täter den Tod des Mannes nicht geplahnt haben wird. Es ist aber mindestens eine farlässige tötung weil er durch das Swatting den Tot des Opfers billigend in kauf genommen hat. So ist das hier in Deutschland und in den USA ist es warscheinlich auch nicht viel anders.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (31. Dezember 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe sind diese Swatteams Menschen die sich immer wieder in Situationen befinden wo eine kleine Hand- oder Armbewegung den Unterschied zwischen Leben und Tod ausmachen kann. Entsprechend habe ich auch Verständnis dafür das diese Leute in eine entsprechende Richtung trainiert werden und sehr darauf achten.



Das ist natürlich grundsätzlich richtig und ich verstehe das bei jedem Streifenpolizisten. Aber ich frage mich, ob mehrere schwer bewaffnete und gepanzerte Elitepolizisten, die auf sichere Distanz hinter Fahrzeugen in Deckung standen, sofort einen tödlichen Schuss abgeben müssen, nur weil jemand die Hände nicht da hat, wo sie es gerne hätten. 

Meiner Meinung nach hat da ein Polizist einfach überreagiert oder einen nervösen Zeigefinger, da nur ein einziger Schuss gefallen ist. Wäre das eine offensichtlich lebensbedrohliche Situation für die Polizisten gewesen, hätten die sofort alle los geballert. Sehen konnte das arme Opfer vermutlich auch nichts, er stand voll im Kegel eines Suchscheinwerfers.

Ich hoffe jedenfalls,  dass der Anrufer eine richtig harte Strafe kriegt, um auch andere "Witzbolde" abzuschrecken. So ein Mist ist nämlich doppelt gefährlich, falls parallel wirklich mal was ist und die Einsatzkräfte dann nicht verfügbar sind.


----------



## Zybba (31. Dezember 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegensatz zu UK zum Beispiel.


Das Video war sehr interessant.
Mir war nicht mal bewusst, dass es Polizisten gibt die keine Schusswaffen zur Verfügung haben.

Aber für Amerika ist das natürlich unmöglich, wie es am Ende auch in etwa gesagt wird.
Selbst wenn man die Waffengesetze drastisch verschärfen würde.
Dafür sind einfach zu viele im Umlauf.

Natürlich ganz davon ab, dass das so eine Änderung in Amerika wohl nie durchkommen würde...


----------



## HowdyM (31. Dezember 2017)

Mit etwas Glück bzw Pech für den Swatter gilt das in den USA etwas anders. Ein Todesfall, auch durch die Polizei, bei einem Verbrechen kann als Mord gewertet werden.


----------



## Celerex (31. Dezember 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Na ja...
> Zwar müssen amerikanische Polizisten immer damit rechnen, dass auch Zivilisten bewaffnet sind, aber wenn man nicht sicher weiß, was los ist und wen man gerade vor sich hat, kann man nicht einfach losballern. Dass der Polizist sich damit einem Risiko aussetzt ist richtig, aber das gehört m.M.n. zum Beruf.



Ich rate dir und einigen anderen hier im Thread dringend, sich mal mit Polizeibeamten zu unterhalten. Mein Dad ist Polizist und hatte in seiner Laufbahn Gott sei Dank nur zweimal eine ähnliche Situation erleben müssen. Wenn du zu einem Einsatz gerufen wirst und die Info bekommst, dass bereits Schüsse gefallen sind, dann kann dich keine Ausbildung der Welt auf eine solche Situation vorbereiten. Vor allem nicht, wenn du Frau und Kinder zuhause hast. Und es gehört definitiv nicht zum Beruf des Polizisten, sich leichtfertig dem Tod entgegenzustellen. Wenn der Kerl wirklich zu seinem Gürtel gegriffen hat (wie es aus den aktuellen Berichten hervorgeht), obwohl er mehrmals dazu aufgefordert wurde, die Hände oben zu lassen, dann kann ich den Schuss absolut nachvollziehen. Natürlich ist es für die Familie des Betroffenen eine absolute Tragödie, aber jetzt sofort den Polizisten an den Pranger zu stellen, zeugt nur von Unwissen und Kurzsichtigkeit.


----------



## Loosa (31. Dezember 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das Video war sehr interessant.
> Mir war nicht mal bewusst, dass es Polizisten gibt die keine Schusswaffen zur Verfügung haben.



Dasselbe in Island. Polizisten werden dafür ausgebildet, und Schusswaffen können im Notfall ausgegeben werden. Aber die einzig bewaffnete Truppe ist die Küstenwache; deren Equivalent zur Armee.

Reykjavik ist eine der sichersten Großstädte überhaupt (auch, wie mir gesagt wurde, weil die Gefahr groß ist erkannt zu werden wenn man etwas anstellt). In keiner anderen Stadt hatte ich mich je so sorglos gefühlt - immens entspannend.

Aber das taugt natürlich noch weniger als Lösung für die USA, oder bevölkerungsreichere Länder. Deswegen fand ich den UK Clip so interessant. In einem anderen Fall ging ein Polizist dort solo mit einem Schlagstock auf zwei Terroristen los. Die hatten „nur“ Messer, aber was für Eier!

Mit 89 Schusswaffen pro 100 Einwohnern ist sowas in USA vollkommen unvorstellbar, da hast du recht. Es wird sich auch nichts ändern, solange das nicht als Problem gesehen wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Dezember 2017)

Irgendwie war das nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das passieren würde. Leider. Hoffe dieser bösartige Trend legt sich bald wieder.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2017)

Bei so etwas gehören härteste Strafen her. Wer solche Einsätze provoziert, provoziert auch den Tod desjenigen den er hier verarschen will. Oder es wird wie hier sogar ein unschuldiger Nachbar hineingezogen, weil die Beschreibungen des Swatters halt nicht 100%ig paßten. Und wie gesagt ohne dabei gewesen zu sein ist eine Beurteilung, was bei dem Einsatz nun schief gelaufen ist nicht wirklich möglich. Da können schlechte Sichtverhältnisse mit die Ursache gewesen sein, die den Ausschlag gegeben haben, wo der Polizist eine normale Bewegung, einen Schattenwurf mißinterpretiert hat oder derjenige hat sich unglücklich bewegt daß der Polizist davon ausgegangen ist der zieht eine Waffe oder oder oder. Es kann auch eine Kombination aus mehreren Faktoren eine Rolle gespielt haben. Überarbeitung, derjenige der hier kontrolliert werden sollte war übernervös und hat sich ungünstig verhalten oder oder oder. Es kann auch die örtliche Lage eine Rolle gespielt haben. Wenn das z.B. ein Ganggebiet war wo der Getötete gewohnt hat oder ein Gebiet in deren unmittelbarer Nähe (bzw. generell irgendein bekanntes "Problemgebiet") reagiert der Polizist vielleicht auch nochmal anders als in einem "gut bürgerlichen" Wohnviertel. Das ist aber auch alles Spekulatius.

Und daß die Polizisten in der USA dann bei den allseits bekannten Waffenbeständen bei Privatpersonen, dem eigenen Schutz und unklarer Situation teils heftig reagieren und gezielt schießen um sicher zu gehen, dürfte denjenigen die dort leben ja auch bekannt sein und sie wissen auch, wie die Polizisten bei unklaren Situationen im Zweifelsfalle reagieren. Wobei ich jetzt nicht sagen will, daß derjenige der hier bei dem Einsatz getötet wurde die Ursache gelegt hat. Wie gesagt die Umstände des Einsatzes sind ja nicht bekannt.

Für mich trägt die Schuld am Tod eindeutig der Swatter. Und bei solchen Leuten würde ich endlich einmal Präzedenzfälle schaffen und z.B. den Kerl in dem o.g. Fall für 30 Jahre oder länger in den Knast bringen, weil wegen seinem (unberechtigten) Anruf ein anderer sterben mußte. Wenn der andere nicht zu Schaden gekommen wäre würde ich den Kerl trotzdem wegen potentieller Tötungsabsicht für mehrere Jahre in den Knast stecken damit der endlich mal seine wenigen Gehirnzellen durchgeblasen bekommt und merkt, was er da für einen Blödsinn angestellt hat.

Und andere würden dann von solchen "Späßen" abgeschreckt.


----------



## suggysug (31. Dezember 2017)

zukolada schrieb:


> Diese asozialen Jugendlichen verbreiten sich wie ein Virus... der IQ sinkt dramatisch seit Jahrzehnten.
> 
> Aber das geilste ist jetzt mal wieder, dass 80% nur über den Polizisten dumm rumlabern, ohne zu wissen wie die Situation war.
> 
> ...



Vom Gedanken her geb ich dir recht nur 2 Dinge.
Mit 25 Jahre finde ich nicht das der Kerl ein Jugendlicher war, noch das es ein Problem von gewissen CoD Spielern ist.
Es gibt einfach Menschen die nicht die Grenzen zwischen richtig und falsch erkennen und, um ihren gekränkten Stolz zu rechtfertigen, einfach zu radikalen Mitteln greifen.
In diesem Fall hat er einfach die Schwäche eines Staatssystems ausgenutzt auf Kosten Unschuldiger. 
(Und ja jeder Staat hat seine Schwächen auch Deutschland)

Ein Gefängnis ist da auch nicht richtige Wahl der Strafe sondern eine Einweisung in die Klapse.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2017)

Die Klapse ist keine Abschreckung für potentielle Nachahmer. Aber im dümmsten Fall für 30 oder 40 Jahre in den Knast zu müssen, weil wegen demjenigen ein anderer sterben mußte würde abschreckend wirken. Bei der Klapse gehen andere davon aus, daß sie wenn sie das machen davon kommen. Weil sie sich sagen ich bin ja geistig normal.

Eine harte Gefängnisstrafe würde hier aber ein Zeichen setzen, daß das Thema alles andere als ein Kavaliersdelikt ist und daß solcher Blödsinn auch hart bestraft und verfolgt wird. Im Zweifelsfalle auch mit langen Gefängnisaufenthalten, wenn der Einsatz schief läuft (aus welchen Ursachen auch immer).


----------



## combine (31. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... und wofür muß man jetzt seinen Namen wissen?


Damit man sich den Täter anschauen kann, ist doch schließlich interessant was das für ein Typ ist.


----------



## suggysug (31. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Klapse ist keine Abschreckung. Aber im dümmsten Fall für 30 oder 40 Jahre in den Knast zu müssen, weil wegen demjenigen ein anderer sterben mußte würde abschreckend wirken. Bei der Klapse gehen andere davon aus, daß sie wenn sie das machen davon kommen.
> 
> Eine harte Gefängnisstrafe würde hier ein Zeichen setzen, daß das Thema alles andere als ein Kavaliersdelikt ist und daß solcher Blödsinn auch hart bestraft und verfolgt wird. Im Zweifelsfalle auch mit langen Gefängnisaufenthalten, wenn der Einsatz schief läuft (aus welchen Ursachen auch immer).



Welches Zeichen? Es ist nichts neues das die Leute Mord billig in Kauf nehmen ob sie das jetzt selbst tun oder jemand dazu beauftragen. Hier gibt es nichts zu abschrecken- weil der Kerl nicht normal im Kopf ist.

Wir reden hier von Amerika wo die Klapsen kein Kaffeekränzchen sind! Eher im schlimmsten Fall Gummizellen mit Zwanksjacken.

Jemand der in Knast sitzt, sitzt eine Strafe ab. Jemand der in der Anstalt ist muss erstmal beweisen ob er überhaupt wieder unter die Menschen darf.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2017)

Du mißverstehst mich. Die Swatter interpretieren das ja dann so, daß ihnen das selbst nicht zustoßen kann, weil der Typ in dem Fall dann halt mal eine "Ausnahme" gewesen ist. Weil die Gummizelle mit Ballaballa gleichgesetzt wird wohin denjenigen der Psychiater reinschickt. Die denken ok, mich betrifft das ja nicht. Mir passiert dann also im Zweifelsfalle auch nichts außer etwas "Du Du böser" und vielleicht ein paar Sozialstunden.

Bei Knast als Strafe ist das gesetzte Signal hingegen glasklar und eindeutig und auch nicht mißinterpretierbar: Wer Swattet geht in den Knast. Diskussionslos und ohne Ausnahmen. Und wenn das Opfer oder gar ein Polizist dabei stirbt auch für richtig lange Zeit. Und der Knast ist in den USA bekanntermaßen auch kein Kaffeekränzchen. Im Gegenteil. Das ist nicht wie bei uns in Deutschland.


----------



## Worrel (31. Dezember 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach Menschen die nicht die Grenzen zwischen richtig und falsch erkennen und, um ihren gekränkten Stolz zu rechtfertigen, einfach zu radikalen Mitteln greifen.[...]
> 
> Ein Gefängnis ist da auch nicht richtige Wahl der Strafe sondern eine Einweisung in die Klapse.


Diese Argumentation hat 2 Probleme:

1. Wer legt fest, was "richtig" ist und was "falsch"?
Spontan könnte man sich da sicher über gewisse Punkte einigen, aber wenn erst mal das gesetzliche Gerüst dafür installiert ist, jemanden für ungewollte, per Staatsdefinition "falsche" Gedanken in die Klapse schicken zu können, ist die Straße zu den düsteren Kapiteln der Menschheitsgeschichte auf einmal verdammt kurz ...

2. Wenn das "Nichterkennen der Grenze zwischen Richtig und falsch" ein Grund für das Einweisen in die Klapse ist ... nun, dann müßte jeder Steuerbetrüger, jeder Vergewaltiger, jeder Taschendieb, jeder Trickbetrüger... kurz: *jeder *Straftäter in die Klapse geschickt werden, weil er eben diese Grenze nicht erkennt. 
Hurra, leere Gefängnisse!


----------



## USA911 (31. Dezember 2017)

Das passiert wenn man Polizisten in 6-8 Wochen ausbildet und diese dann automatisch bei guter Leistung in Speziualeinheiten kommen dürfen (wobei hier die Frage ist, welche Einheit der Polizist gedient hat).

Ich bin nur froh, das in Deutschland die Ausbildung über 2 Jahre dauert und einer der Schwerpunkte deeskalation ist und nicht wie in den USA "Ich Polizist = Ich Boss, ich entscheide wie ich was sehe..."

In den USA krankt das System Polizei seit Jahren und die Probleme wurden nie angegangen, dafür wurde ausgemusterte Militärausrüstung an die Polizeidiensstellen verscherbelt.

Hinzu kommt aber noch das Problem das sich Leute nicht Ausweisen müssen, nur wenn Sie im Verdacht stehen eine Straftat begangen zuhaben und dadurch pochen die auf Ihr Recht der Konstitution und die Polizei auf das Kontrollrecht, wodurch sich situationen schnell hochschaukeln.

Wie sagte ein US-Freund: Wir sind in einem reinen Polizeistaat angekommen, was das Sammeln von Daten, der Angstschüren und das jeder Staatsbürger generell schuldig im Auge der Polizei ist, dadurch gibt es auch kaum vertrauen in die Ordnungskräfte, was den anständigen und guten Polizisten nicht zuträglich ist.


----------



## suggysug (31. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Diese Argumentation hat 2 Probleme:
> 
> 1. Wer legt fest, was "richtig" ist und was "falsch"?
> Spontan könnte man sich da sicher über gewisse Punkte einigen, aber wenn erst mal das gesetzliche Gerüst dafür installiert ist, jemanden für ungewollte, per Staatsdefinition "falsche" Gedanken in die Klapse schicken zu können, ist die Straße zu den düsteren Kapiteln der Menschheitsgeschichte auf einmal verdammt kurz ...
> ...



Es sitzen doch in der Regel nur Leute mit " Falschen Gedanken" in der Klapse.
Und in der Regel sitzen im Gefängnis Leute die willentlich eine Straftat vollbracht haben.
Zumindest ist das doch der Sinn der Anstalten.

Oder nicht?

Hier haben diese "falschen Gedanken" zu Mord geführt. Wer das fest legt was mit ihm passiert ( bzw richtig oder falsch ist), ist auch klar auf der Hand... das Gericht (bzw die Gesetzte).


----------



## Worrel (31. Dezember 2017)

combine schrieb:


> Damit man sich den Täter anschauen kann, ist doch schließlich interessant was das für ein Typ ist.


Öööh. ne. Interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Schließlich ist er ja gefaßt und in Behördenhänden, wo er hin gehört. Was interessiert mich, ob der jetzt zB krauses Haar hat, eine lange, ungepflegte Mähne und Bart oder einen militärischen Kurzhaarschnitt? Das ist doch völlig irrelevant.

Ich finde eigentlich generell, daß Täterfotos nichts in der Öffentlichkeit zu suchen haben (Ausnahme: Mithilfe der Bevölkerung bei entsprechendem Aufruf der Polizei).


----------



## Worrel (31. Dezember 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Leute die willentlich eine Straftat vollbracht haben.


... und das ist kein "falscher Gedanke" ...?


----------



## suggysug (31. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... und das ist kein "falscher Gedanke" ...?



Vom Sinn her schon. Allerdings ist von "falschen Gedanken" die Rede, bei Leuten die was Falsch machen aber es so nicht aufnehmen.


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (31. Dezember 2017)

Gibt es in Kalifornien noch die Todesstrafe? Wenn ja...grillt den Typen er hat es verdient!


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2017)

Mal ein fiktives Beispiel: Jemand in den USA (vielleicht sogar in einem "Problemgebiet" in den USA) kommt in meinen Laden. Ich bin ein Redneck, er ein Farbiger. Ich "mißinterpretiere" jetzt eine Bewegung von ihm und knall ihn einfach so ab. Zumindestens sage ich das jetzt so vor der Polizei aus. Der Typ selbst kann sich nicht mehr wehren/aussagen, weil er tot ist. Zeugen gibt es auch keine oder deren Aussagen sind aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht verwertbar.

Was ist das dann nun ? Notwehr ? Fahrlässige Tötung ? Mord ? Falscher Gedanke ? Was denn nun ? Wie willst Du da festlegen, was die wirkliche Ursache für den Vorgang ist ? Meine politische Gesinnung ? Meine Aussage ? Wohin steckt man mich dann ? Klapse ? Knast ? Freispruch ? Wie sortierst Du fahrlässige Tötung oder Totschlag im Affekt ein ? Ist keine Absicht also ungewollt also Klapse ?

Die Idee mit dem gewollt/nicht gewollt als Einsortierungsmerkmal ist nicht ausgegoren. Bei einem Totschlag im Affekt oder bei einem Grenzfall wo nicht erwiesen ist ob Totschlag oder Notwehr oder fahrlässige Tötung soll ich dann auch in die Klapse auch wenn ich mental eigentlich gesund bin ?

Was ist bei einem Autounfall wo ich von der Disco kommend, nüchtern aber übernächtigt weil ich einen Sekundenschlaf habe gegen einen Baum knalle und der Beifahrer stirbt ? Das ist fahrlässige Tötung, klar. Diskussionslos Aber gehe ich dafür in die Klapse, weil der Tod ja definitiv nicht gewollt war aber ich ihn trotzdem eindeutig verursacht habe ? Selbst bei Fahren unter Alkoholeinfluß mit daraus resultierender Todesfolge ? Ich habe denjenigen ja nicht bewußt umbringen wollen. Bin davon ausgegangen "es wird schon gut gehen" ?


----------



## Jakkelien (31. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und daß die Polizisten in der USA dann bei den allseits bekannten Waffenbeständen bei Privatpersonen, dem eigenen Schutz und unklarer Situation teils heftig reagieren und gezielt schießen um sicher zu gehen, dürfte denjenigen die dort leben ja auch bekannt sein und sie wissen auch, wie die Polizisten bei unklaren Situationen im Zweifelsfalle reagieren. Wobei ich jetzt nicht sagen will, daß derjenige der hier bei dem Einsatz getötet wurde die Ursache gelegt hat. Wie gesagt die Umstände des Einsatzes sind ja nicht bekannt.


Leider sind sie es. Tür geht auf, Vater tritt herraus, wird geblendet vom Lichtkegel, Polizist brüllt er solle nach vorne kommen, Vater weicht verschreckt zurück und wird erschossen.
Es ist echt zum Kotzen. Natürlich wäre ohne den Swattingschwachsinn das alles nicht passiert aber wie schießfreudig kann man sein? Und dann muss der Schuss natürlich auch noch tödlich sein.

3 Idioten haben diese Tragödie zu verantworten. Der Swatter, sein Auftraggeber und der Schütze.


----------



## suggysug (31. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem gewollt/nicht gewollt als Einsortierungsmerkmal ist nicht ausgegoren. Bei einem Totschlag im Affekt oder bei einem Grenzfall wo nicht erwiesen ist ob Totschlag oder Notwehr soll ich dann auch in die Klapse auch wenn ich mental eigentlich gesund bin ?



Wenn es nach deutschen Recht ginge dann wäre das, nach* § 213* ein *minder schwerer Fall des Totschlags.*

_War der Totschläger ohne eigene Schuld durch eine ihm oder einem Angehörigen zugefügte Mißhandlung oder schwere Beleidigung von dem getöteten Menschen zum Zorn gereizt und hierdurch auf der Stelle zur Tat hingerissen worden oder liegt sonst ein minder schwerer Fall vor, so ist die Strafe Freiheitsstrafe von einem Jahr bis zu zehn Jahren._


Aber dein Beispiel würde ich nicht als Handlungsweise im Affekt deuten.


MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal ein fiktives Beispiel: Jemand in den USA (vielleicht sogar in einem "Problemgebiet" in den USA) kommt in meinen Laden. Ich bin ein Redneck, er ein Farbiger. Ich "mißinterpretiere" jetzt eine Bewegung von ihm und knall ihn einfach so ab. Zumindestens sage ich das jetzt so vor der Polizei aus. Der Typ selbst kann sich nicht mehr wehren, weil er tot ist. Zeugen gibt es auch keine oder deren Aussagen sind aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht verwertbar.



Sondern nach *§ 222* als* fahrlässige Tötung*.

_Wer durch Fahrlässigkeit den Tod eines Menschen verursacht, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft._

Außerdem würde dann noch *§ 2 der Grundsätze* (des Umgangs mit Waffen) in die Strafe einfließen.

(Ich bin aber auch kein Richter oder Anwalt und kann auch nur mehr oder weniger im groben darüber diskutieren. Zudem es jetzt auch Gesetzte nach deutschen Recht waren, in Amerika ticken natürlich die Uhren anders.)


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2017)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Leider sind sie es. Tür geht auf, Vater tritt herraus, wird geblendet vom Lichtkegel, Polizist brüllt er solle nach vorne kommen, Vater weicht verschreckt zurück und wird erschossen.
> Es ist echt zum Kotzen. Natürlich wäre ohne den Swattingschwachsinn das alles nicht passiert aber wie schießfreudig kann man sein? Und dann muss der Schuss natürlich auch noch tödlich sein.
> 
> 3 Idioten haben diese Tragödie zu verantworten. Der Swatter, sein Auftraggeber und der Schütze.



Woher weißt Du exakt was der Familienvater genau gemacht hat und wie sich die Situation exakt abgespielt hat ? Warst Du dabei ? Auf Schreiberlinge in der Presse zu setzen die hier etwas blumig die Situation schildern (ohne dabei gewesen zu sein - das ist der Punkt) ist vorsichtig gesagt gefährlich. Eine kleinste Bewegung des Betreffenden kann hier den Unterschied machen zwischen einer harmlosen Situation die sich rasch aufklärt und einer gefährlichen Situation wo es um Leben und Tod geht. Eine falsche Arm-/Handbewegung ist da elementar.

Ich will damit nicht sagen, daß Du nicht doch Recht haben *kannst* es *kann* aber eben auch so gewesen sein, daß der Mann in seiner Aufregung eine falsche Bewegung gemacht hat. Wo jeder Polizist in den USA dann zum finalen Schuß tendiert. Schon aus Eigenschutz. 

Dann weißt Du auch nicht, ob der Polizist nicht doch versucht hat, einen nicht letalen Schuß zu setzen, der durch eine nicht einberechnete Bewegung des Gegenübers (wegdrehen o.ä.) leider nicht gelungen ist.

Das meinte ich damit, wenn ich sage, die Einwohner müßten eigentlich wissen, daß die Polizisten leicht am Abzug sind und müßten sich halt entsprechend so verhalten, daß keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen. Wie bei der Polizeikontrolle mit dem Auto. Wer hastig zum Handschuhfach mit der Hand greift muß damit rechnen, daß der Polizist davon ausgeht, daß man eine Waffe ziehen will. So zumindestens in der Theorie.

Aber wie gesagt ohne exakte Kenntnisse der Vorkommnisse ist alles Spekulatius.

Die extrem hohe und schnelle Verfügbarkeit von fast jeglicher Art von Waffen (angefangen von Pistolen über Gewehre u.s.w.) für quasi jedermann in der USA ist halt die negative Seite der Medaille die solche Situationen erst entstehen läßt, weil die Polizei davon ausgeht, daß der Typ eine Waffe hat wie fast jeder Amerikaner.

In Deutschland sieht das durch die in Relation deutlich geringere Waffenverteilung entspannter aus. Das ist keinerlei Vergleich.


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Dezember 2017)

> Die Spieler mit den Twitter-Handles @SWauTistic und @7aLeNT hatten in einem "Call of Duty"-Spiel über die Summe von 1,50 Dollar gewettet. Als ein Disput entbrannte und aus den Fugen geriet, rief @SWauTistic anonym bei der Polizei an und berichtete von einer Familienstreitigkeit, an der Adresse, an welcher er @7aLeNT vermutete. Dieser hatte im Laufe des Streits jedoch eine falsche Adresse angegeben, an der er angeblich wohne.


Ich muss das jetzt nochmal Revue passieren lassen. Berichtigt mich, wenn ich falsch liege. 

1. Es ging um lumpige 1,50 Dollar.
2. Der Familienvater hatte gar nichts mit der Sache zu tun und wurde nur Opfer, weil @7aLeNT eine falsche Adresse angegeben hatte? Oder verwechsel ich da jetzt was?


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2017)

Exakt. Der andere hat ihm die falsche Adresse gegeben. Hat wohl nicht damit gerechnet, daß der andere so "austickt". Das sehe ich gar nicht soo kritisch und verursachend.

Für mich trägt der Swatter die Schuld. Punkt. Der hat die Situation überhaupt erst entstehen lassen, indem er falsche Behauptungen über familiäre Gewalt in die Welt gesetzt hat, die erst zu der Eskalation geführt haben statt auf die "gewonnenen" 1,50 Dollar zu pfeifen.


----------



## Jakkelien (31. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du exakt was der Familienvater genau gemacht hat und wie sich die Situation exakt abgespielt hat?


Ich dachte so wie du. Ball flach halten. Niemand weiß wie die Situation ausgehen hat.
Doch haben wir 2017. Alles in Bild und Ton im Netz.


----------



## Orzhov (31. Dezember 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich grundsätzlich richtig und ich verstehe das bei jedem Streifenpolizisten. Aber ich frage mich, ob mehrere schwer bewaffnete und gepanzerte Elitepolizisten, die auf sichere Distanz hinter Fahrzeugen in Deckung standen, sofort einen tödlichen Schuss abgeben müssen, nur weil jemand die Hände nicht da hat, wo sie es gerne hätten.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach hat da ein Polizist einfach überreagiert oder einen nervösen Zeigefinger, da nur ein einziger Schuss gefallen ist. Wäre das eine offensichtlich lebensbedrohliche Situation für die Polizisten gewesen, hätten die sofort alle los geballert. Sehen konnte das arme Opfer vermutlich auch nichts, er stand voll im Kegel eines Suchscheinwerfers.
> 
> Ich hoffe jedenfalls,  dass der Anrufer eine richtig harte Strafe kriegt, um auch andere "Witzbolde" abzuschrecken. So ein Mist ist nämlich doppelt gefährlich, falls parallel wirklich mal was ist und die Einsatzkräfte dann nicht verfügbar sind.



Ich kann deine Meinung durchaus nachvollziehen und völlig ausschließen das da ein Polizist falsch reagiert hat möchte ich auch nicht. Jedoch sind diese Situation während sie stattfinden sehr "schrödingeresque".

Stellen wir uns mal kurz vor es wäre so gewesen das es wirklich jemand mit einer Bombe war. Diese Person greift nun also hinter sich, betätigt den Auslöser und einen Augenblick später sind 3 Bomben hochgegangen, 3 Häuser zerstört, X Menschen + Täter tot.

Also ja hinterher ist es leicht diese Dinge zu bewerten, aber während diese Situationen stattfinden ist da sehr viel Unsicherheit.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2017)

@Jackelien: Hast Du mal einen Link zum Video ? Würde mich mal interessieren. Beim Googlen habe ich nur Texte und ein Foto vom (wohl Verdächtigen) gefunden.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (31. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> @Jackelien: Hast Du mal einen Link zum Video ? Würde mich mal interessieren. Beim Googlen habe ich nur Texte und ein Foto vom (wohl Verdächtigen) gefunden.



Ich habs Dir mal per PM geschickt, so was gehört nicht in ein Spieleforum.


----------



## Orzhov (31. Dezember 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Ich habs Dir mal per PM geschickt, so was gehört nicht in ein Spieleforum.



Mir auch mal bitte. Ich tippe mal auf liveleak.


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Exakt. Der andere hat ihm die falsche Adresse gegeben. Hat wohl nicht damit gerechnet, daß der andere so "austickt". Das sehe ich gar nicht soo kritisch und verursachend.
> 
> Für mich trägt der Swatter die Schuld. Punkt. Der hat die Situation überhaupt erst entstehen lassen, indem er falsche Behauptungen über familiäre Gewalt in die Welt gesetzt hat, die erst zu der Eskalation geführt haben statt auf die "gewonnenen" 1,50 Dollar zu pfeifen.


Um die Schuldfrage ging es mir erstmal auch gar nicht. Ich wollte nur mal die Situation Revue passieren lassen. Aber würde mich allerdings interessieren, ob der andere Kerl bewusst diese Adresse ausgesucht hat oder nicht. Mag zwar an sich irrelevant sein, aber in diesem Punkt trägt er eindeutig eine Teilschuld an dem Tod des Familienvaters. Ob nun gewollt oder nicht. Auch wenn er aus Eigenschutz heraus handelte. 

Dass der Swatter zurecht festgenommen und bestraft wird, steht außer Frage. Das ist ein Fakt. Ich denke, es ging ihm auch nichtmal mehr um 1,50 Dollar, sondern ums Prinzip. Wer weiß, was die beiden sich in dieser Diskussion noch alles gegenseitig für Beleidigungen und Drohungen an den Kopf geworfen haben. Abgesehen davon, dass dieser Swatter offensichtlich auch Freude daran hat, anderen Menschen in dieser Art und Weise Probleme zu bereiten.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Ich habs Dir mal per PM geschickt, so was gehört nicht in ein Spieleforum.



Danke.


----------



## stayxone (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich wünsche dem "Swatter" das er sehr sehr lange hinter Gitter kommt, einfach abartig und ekelhaft solches Verhalten.

Der Familie des Familienvaters wünsche ich nur viel Kraft um das durchzustehen! Bei dem Polizisten ist es immer schwer zu sagen, wenn man nicht dabei war und es auch gar nicht beurteilen kann wie es sich anfühlt in solch einer Situation zu stehen, krasses Ding welches mich irgendwie traurig und nachdenklich macht...


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2017)

Sieht in dem (sehr kurzen) Video tatsächlich so aus als hätte der Polizist überreagiert.

Aber die Bildqualität ist mäßig und als Polizist selbst in der Situation zu stecken ist so eine Sache.

Es ist auf jeden Fall erschreckend was so ein Spinner mit einem einfachen anonymen Anruf mit falschen Beschuldigungen anrichten kann.

Zumal er bereits andere ähnliche Dinger losgelassen hatte (womit er sogar herumgeprahlt hat) würde ich den Typen auf das härteste bestrafen.


----------



## Worrel (31. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> @Jackelien: Hast Du mal einen Link zum Video ? Würde mich mal interessieren. Beim Googlen habe ich nur Texte und ein Foto vom (wohl Verdächtigen) gefunden.


Hm? Wonach hast du denn gesucht? Alleine mit "swatting" als Suchbegriff gibt's doch schon mehrere korrekte Treffer.

Ich hab mir das dann aber doch nicht angeschaut - sowas brauche ich nicht zu sehen.


----------



## 1xok (31. Dezember 2017)

In Deutschland gibt die Polizei im Jahr kaum mehr als 50 Schüsse auf Personen ab. Es werden dabei selten mehr als 10 Menschen getötet. In den USA erschießt die Polizei im gleichen Zeitraum etwa 1000 Menschen. Der Polizeidienst ist in den Staaten ist nicht an eine Ausbildung geknüpft. Gleichzeitig muss ein amerikanischer Polizist jederzeit damit rechnen, dass ein Zivillist plötzlich eine Schusswaffe zieht. Eine Schusswaffe im Haus zu haben ist in den USA ganz normal. Viele Amerikaner wählen Law&Order und laxe Waffengesetze, was die Probleme eher verschärft.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Dezember 2017)

mir unverständlich, wie man hier den polizisten pauschal aus der verantwortung nehmen kann. dieser hat offenbar ohne not aus der entfernung geschossen. das gebäude wurde ja nicht etwa gestürmt. natürlich hätte er dann einen schweren fehler gemacht. das scheint doch ziemlich klar zu sein. vielleicht hat sich der schuss aber auch versehentlich gelöst, möglich.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hm? Wonach hast du denn gesucht? Alleine mit "swatting" als Suchbegriff gibt's doch schon mehrere korrekte Treffer.
> 
> Ich hab mir das dann aber doch nicht angeschaut - sowas brauche ich nicht zu sehen.



Swatting+Datum (28.12.2017)+Kansas. Hätte gedacht das langt als Suchoptionen aus. Daß Swatting (speziell in den USA) fast alltäglich geworden ist ist mir auch klar. Leider. [emoji20]


----------



## Worrel (31. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Swatting+Datum (28.12.2017)+Kansas. Hätte gedacht das langt als Suchoptionen aus. Daß Swatting (speziell in den USA) fast alltäglich geworden ist ist mir auch klar. Leider. [emoji20]


Ich hab *nur *nach "swatting" gesucht und direkt mehrere Video Treffer *zu diesem konkreten Fall *gefunden.


----------



## SGDrDeath (31. Dezember 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mir unverständlich, wie man hier den polizisten pauschal aus der verantwortung nehmen kann. dieser hat offenbar ohne not aus der entfernung geschossen. das gebäude wurde ja nicht etwa gestürmt. natürlich hätte er dann einen schweren fehler gemacht. das scheint doch ziemlich klar zu sein. vielleicht hat sich der schuss aber auch versehentlich gelöst, möglich.


Eben, wenn man mal ein bisschen nachdenkt kann man den nicht aus der Verantwortung. nehmen.

 Wir haben hier den Anruf der eine gefährliche Situation meldet. Verständlich das man dann Einheiten losschickt um die Situation zu klären. Was einem aber zu denken geben sollte ist das trotz eines Schusses niemand aus der Nähe angerufen hat sondern nur jemand aus einem völlig anderen Bundesstaat (ich gehe davon mal aus das es in den USA wie hier abläuft und das Leitzentralen immer die Anrufernummer sehen). Wen man nun dazu nimmt das Swatting nichts neues ist und das vielleicht auch in Dienstbesprechungen behandelt wurde sollte man vielleicht etwas vorsichtiger an die Sache rangehen und nicht gleich auf jemanden schießen der nicht genau das macht was man von ihm verlangt.

 Es kann natürlich sein das der Schuss wirklich versehentlich sich gelöst hat (ich hab mir das Video nicht angeschaut).

Aber im Endeffekt muss die Polizei bei solche geringen Anhaltspunkten dass da wirklich was passiert ist vorsichtiger agieren, ansonsten ist Swatting demnächst die einfachste Lösung um jemand anderen umbringen zu lassen.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2017)

Es sind hier wohl mehrere Faktoren die eine Rolle spielen und nicht pauschal nur ein überzogen reagierender Cop. Wir wissen auch nicht, ob die Zentrale dem Einsatzteam überhaupt die Herkunft des Anrufs mitgeteilt hat oder dies überhaupt konnte. Ich weiß z.B. nicht, ob man über Handy seine Rufnummer unterdrücken kann wie es in Deutschland machbar ist. Was dann dazu führt, daß zu dem Zeitpunkt eine örtliche Zuordnung zum Anrufer eventuell gar nicht möglich gewesen sein kann. Vielleicht hat der Anrufer auch glaubhaft schildern können, daß er einen Anruf vom Nachbarn o.a. mit der Info erhalten hat. Ich weiß nicht, wie gut so ein Typ ist, der häufiger solche Dinger abzuziehen scheint (er prahlte ja mit früheren Taten). Keine Ahnung. 

Weiter geht es mit dem geschilderten Szenario selbst. Eine angebliche Geißelnahme im familiären Bereich und ein Mann angeblich bereits erschossen, was das Bedrohungszenario aus Sicht der Polizei schon im Vorhinein bereits verschärft hat und bei der Polizei auch der Eindruck enstanden sein kann, daß der potentielle Täter ein hohes Aggressionspotential haben könnte und man jederzeit mit einem unberechenbaren Gegner rechnen muß, was das Bedrohungspotential weiter erhöht und demzufolge der Abzug noch einmal mehr locker sitzt als so schon.

Dann natürlich vor Ort selbst. Wie gesagt das Video ist nicht das beste von der Qualität her. Eine geringfügige (aber auf Außenstehende blöd wirkende Arm-/Handbewegung) die im Video einfach nicht erkennbar ist, kann hier viel auslösen. Hinzu kommt die massive Waffenverbreitung in USA-Haushalten wo man bei jedem! Amerikaner mit einem entsprechenden Waffenbestand rechnen muß. Von der einfachen 08/15-Pistole bis hin zur Dragunov oder vielleicht sogar vollautomatischen Schußwaffe kann/muß man da wohl mit allem rechnen. Oder mit einem Irren der vielleicht bereits einen oder mehrere Sprengsätze im Umkreis verteilt hat, den/die er jederzeit mit einer Fernbedienung hochjagen kann. Alles Spekulation.

Auf der anderen Seite steht natürlich auch das Ausbildungslevel der amerikanischen Polizisten, was leider nicht unserem deutschen entspricht (auch was Deeskalationstechniken/-methoden betrifft), die Gefahr als Polizist in den USA erschossen oder schwer verletzt zu werden ist auch erheblich größer als bei uns, was natürlich mit dazu beiträgt, daß der Finger am Abzug der Polizisten schon aus Eigennutz heraus erheblich lockerer sitzt als bei uns. Wo man als Polizist über jeden abgegebenen Schuß Rechenschaft ablegen muß und selbst wenn ein Mann mit Beil auf einen zurennt kritisiert wird, daß auf ihn geschossen wurde.

Ich weiß auch nicht wie es um Schießtechniken, Schußnachweisen, Schießtraining etc. pp. betrifft. Ob es da eventuell aufgrund Geldmangel Einsparungen gab/gibt oder ob die Anforderungen einfach nicht vorhanden sind, daß die Polizisten gute Schützen sein müssen. Keine Ahnung.

Das ganze ergibt unter dem Strich eine ganz ungute Mischung. Ich möchte den Polizisten mit Sicherheit nicht von der Verantwortung für den abgegebenen Schuß oder gar von einer Teilschuld freisprechen. Im Video sieht es so aus als hätte er überzogen reagiert. Allerdings sieht man vom Opfer wie gesagt zu wenig um o.g. Eventualitäten auszuschließen, die bei einem Polizisten in Sekunden zu einer Entscheidung geführt haben doch zu schießen. Und ob er letal treffen wollte ist das nächste. Wir kennen weder wie gut er schießen kann noch ob er das Opfer bewußt töten wollte.

Trotzdem steht für mich als Hauptschuldiger der Swatter eindeutig fest. Ohne dessen Anruf mit erfundenem Kidnapper/Tötungszenario hätte sich die Situation gar nicht erst ergeben. Er trägt die Schuld am Tod des Unschuldigen, weil er aus Wut weiß der Teufel wegen  1,50 EUR ausgetickt ist. Das ist irre.

PS: Im Video (dieses ist leider von extrem schlechter Qualität) wirkt es subjektiv sogar so als würde der Typ seinen Arm heben wie als hätte er eine Waffe in der Hand. Das ist aber eben aufgrund der Bildqualität extrem schwer verifizierbar. Man erkennt ja schon kaum den Typen selbst. Er kann den Arm auch wegen der Blendwirkung der Scheinwerfer heben. Oder das war was ganz anderes was man da im Türbereich sieht.

Und wenn man als Polizist weiß, daß die geringste Bewegung z.B. zu einem Zünder zu einer Katastrophe führen kann und der Typ wohl nicht auf die Anweisungen umgehend reagiert hat (warum auch immer) kann da wie gesagt die geringste falsche Bewegung den Polizisten zum Schuß veranlaßt haben.

Aber wie gesagt es fehlen für eine wirkliche Beurteilung zu viele Informationen und Fakten, um hier wirklich eine seriöse Einschätzung abgeben zu können.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (31. Dezember 2017)

Celerex schrieb:


> Wenn der Kerl wirklich zu seinem Gürtel gegriffen hat (wie es aus den aktuellen Berichten hervorgeht), obwohl er mehrmals dazu aufgefordert wurde, die Hände oben zu lassen, dann kann ich den Schuss absolut nachvollziehen. Natürlich ist es für die Familie des Betroffenen eine absolute Tragödie, aber jetzt sofort den Polizisten an den Pranger zu stellen, zeugt nur von Unwissen und Kurzsichtigkeit.



Wenn dem tatsächlich so war, mag der Schuss nachvollziehbar sein, der Artikel liefert dazu jedoch keine Informationen. Generell hört man von Seiten der amerikanischen Polizei immer, dass der Verdächtige sich bedrohlich verhalten hat, in vielen Fällen haben dann Zeugenvideos aber den Gegenbeweis geliefert. Ich persönlich halte es auch für eher unwahrscheinlich, dass ein überraschter Familienvater vor einem bewaffneten Einsatzkommando den dicken Macker makiert...


----------



## Loosa (31. Dezember 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Was einem aber zu denken geben sollte ist das trotz eines Schusses niemand aus der Nähe angerufen hat sondern nur jemand aus einem völlig anderen Bundesstaat (ich gehe davon mal aus das es in den USA wie hier abläuft und das Leitzentralen immer die Anrufernummer sehen).



Ähnlich wie bei uns, aber nicht ganz. Die Leitzentralen werden dort nicht von Polizei oder Feuerwehr betrieben. Es gibt über 5.000 verschiedene „Zentralen“, die oft unterbesetzt, unterfinanziert und veraltet sind. John Oliver brachte darüber mal einen ausführlichen Beitrag. Einen Anruf aus dem Mobilfunknetz zu lokalisieren funktioniert da oft noch nicht. Und falls jemand ohne SIM Karte anruft, zeigt es nur eine generische Rufnummer, selten mit Ortsinformation.

Bei IP-Telefonie ließe sich der Ort mit etwas Verstand auch leicht verschleiern. Aber so fit kann der Verdächtige nicht gewesen sein. Er wurde anscheinend 2015 schonmal wegen Fake-Anrufen verhaftet, und diesmal brauchte die Polizei ja auch nicht lange.

Hmm, da frage ich mich wie verlässlich die Position bei uns bestimmt werden kann. Mobil ist das anscheinend nicht so ohne.


----------



## Loosa (31. Dezember 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte es auch für eher unwahrscheinlich, dass ein überraschter Familienvater vor einem bewaffneten Einsatzkommando den dicken Macker makiert...



Ein großes Problem von Swatting ist, dass der Betroffene nicht ahnt was da los ist. Er selbst weiß ja, dass das eigene Heim sicher ist, und plötzlich befindet er sich in einer absoluten Ausnahmesituation. In einem Fall hatte jemand sogar mehrfach auf einen Polizisten geschossen, weil er ihn für einen Einbrecher hielt.
Eine Politikerin, die sich für Gesetzverschärfungen von Swatting stark macht, wurde auch mal „besucht“. Und obwohl sie sich mit der Thematik auskennt war sie erstmal komplett verwirrt, was da gerade passierte.

Da muss man gar nicht auf dicken Macker machen. Wenn man von der Situation überfordert ist, und das Hirn gerade nicht mitkommt kann das schon reichen.


----------



## archwizard80 (31. Dezember 2017)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Das wird er ganz sicher. Es ist zwar kein Mord da der Täter den Tod des Mannes nicht geplahnt haben wird. Es ist aber mindestens eine farlässige tötung weil er durch das Swatting den Tot des Opfers billigend in kauf genommen hat. So ist das hier in Deutschland und in den USA ist es warscheinlich auch nicht viel anders.



Wenn er den Tod billigend in Kauf genommen hätte, wäre das Vorsatz, also mindestens Totschlag. Vom Vorsatz her war das bewusste Fahrlässigkeit. 
_
Der Eventualvorsatz liegt nach herrschender (deutscher) Auffassung vor, wenn der Täter den Taterfolg als Folge seines Handelns ernsthaft für möglich hält und ihn zugleich billigend (im Rechtssinne) in Kauf nimmt. Billigend in Kauf nimmt er den Erfolg, wenn er sich mit diesem abfindet (Auffassung des Bundesgerichtshofs in ständiger Rechtsprechung – Billigungstheorie, siehe den „Lederriemenfall“). _

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eventualvorsatz

Zur Sache: Mein Gott wie bescheuert ist der Kerl.  
Bezüglich der Polizei, so wie es in den Medien beschrieben wird, hatten die Polizisten das Haus umstellt, waren also halbwegs in Deckung und haben den Familienvater aufgefordert herauszukommen. Da muss schon die Frage erlaubt sein, warum da sofort tödlich geschossen wurde. Vielleicht war es auch nicht beabsichtigt, aber trotzdem etwas merkwürdig ist es schon.


----------



## SGDrDeath (31. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und wenn man als Polizist weiß, daß die geringste Bewegung z.B. zu einem Zünder zu einer Katastrophe führen kann und der Typ wohl nicht auf die Anweisungen umgehend reagiert hat (warum auch immer) kann da wie gesagt die geringste falsche Bewegung den Polizisten zum Schuß veranlaßt haben.


Wir reden hier aber von einer Geiselnahme und Familienstreit mit Schusswaffeneinsatz, nicht von einem Terroristen mit Sprengstoff, und für das ganze gibt es nur eine Quelle. Sorry, aber da läuft mächtig was schief wenn man sich nur darauf verlässt und dann einfach losschießt. Man hat die Situation zu klären und einzuschätzen  und nicht einfach loszuschießen unter der Annahme hier wäre eine Riesengefahr.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt es fehlen für eine wirkliche Beurteilung zu viele Informationen und Fakten, um hier wirklich eine seriöse Einschätzung abgeben zu können.


Korrekt, aber da müsste so einiges zusammenkommen um es zu rechtfertigen auf einen Unbekannten einfach so zu schießen weil er anscheinend nicht das macht was er sollte.

Die "Ausbildung" der Polizei scheint da einige Fehler zu haben wenn man anscheinend einfach blind irgendwelchen nicht gesicherten Aussagen so viel Glauben schenkt das man auf Leute sofort schießt die nicht nach den eigenen Wunschvorstellungen reagieren.


----------



## Batze (31. Dezember 2017)

Das alles ist nicht rückgängig zu machen. Das Ergebniss ist fatal. Wichtig jetzt ist das die jeweiligen Gerichte ein entsprechendes Urteil eben gegen solche Anrufer aussprechen um dann sehen zu lassen das sowas hart bestraft wird.


----------



## Schalkmund (31. Dezember 2017)

War der Vati eigentlich schwarz oder wieso haben die den so schnell weggeblasen?


----------



## Batze (31. Dezember 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> War der Vati eigentlich schwarz oder wieso haben die den so schnell weggeblasen?



Arschloch., Ganz ehrlich, Arschloch.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Dezember 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Arschloch., Ganz ehrlich, Arschloch.


nun ja, unrecht hat er damit nicht. die wahrscheinlichkeit durch eine polizeikugel zu sterben ist für einen farbigen in den usa nunmal ungleich höher.

Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2017)

Was aber teils dem Hintergrund geschuldet ist (Drogen, Straftäter).

Nicht jeder der Polizisten ist gleich ein Rassist. Aber das paßt nicht in euer Weltbild.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was aber teils dem Hintergrund geschuldet ist (Drogen, Straftäter).
> 
> Nicht jeder der Polizisten ist gleich ein Rassist. Aber das paßt nicht in euer Weltbild.


wenn du keinen zusammenhang zwischen kriminalität, körperfarbe und letztendlich todesschüsse durch polizisten siehst, ist wohl eher dein weltbild aus den angeln. 

aber darum geht's hier eigentlich nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2017)

Ah ja

https://mobile2.bazonline.ch/articles/559f9d0a87da8b4044000001

Ohne Kommentar. Recherchiere erst einmal...


----------



## Bonkic (31. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ah ja
> 
> https://mobile2.bazonline.ch/articles/559f9d0a87da8b4044000001
> 
> Ohne Kommentar. Recherchiere erst einmal...


japp...

http://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/zeitgeschehen/2014-08/usa-rassismus-brown 

sei mir nit bös, aber ein solcher kleingeist kannst du doch gar nicht sein, dass du offensichtlichste zusammenhänge leugnest. 

Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (1. Januar 2018)

Wer hier offensichtliche Zusammenhänge übersieht bist Du.

Ich zweifle nicht an, daß ein Teil rassistisch veranlagt ist. Aber der überwiegende Teil hat wie gesagt andere Ursachen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Januar 2018)

Euch beiden auch ein frohes neues 2018... Und jetzt mal echt, habt ihr gerade nichts Besseres zu tun als über US-Kriminalität und ihre Ursachen zu zanken? 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## HardlineAMD (1. Januar 2018)

MADmanOne schrieb:


> Der gehört lebenslänglich eingesperrt. Und zwar das echte Lebenslänglich.
> 
> Edit: Dem Original-Link nach haben sie ihn bereits verhaftet. Ich hoffe er bekommt jetzt ein paar exklusive Einblicke in den amerikanischen Knastalltag.


Da stimme ich dir zu, jedenfalls was den US-Strafvollzug angeht. In Deutschland  würde dieses Schwein hofiert und ihm alle möglichen psychischen Krankheiten nachgewiesen.  Nach ein paar Jahren käme er sicherlich frei.  Und vor allem da er von seinen Mitinsassen zurecht misshandelt wurde, bedarf es einer Verlegung in einen Nobelknast.... .


----------



## Schalkmund (1. Januar 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Arschloch., Ganz ehrlich, Arschloch.



*gnihihi*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solo-Joe (1. Januar 2018)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu, jedenfalls was den US-Strafvollzug angeht. In Deutschland  würde dieses Schwein hofiert und ihm alle möglichen psychischen Krankheiten nachgewiesen.  Nach ein paar Jahren käme er sicherlich frei.  Und vor allem da er von seinen Mitinsassen zurecht misshandelt wurde, bedarf es einer Verlegung in einen Nobelknast.... .



Der Nachweis einer psychischen Krankheit, samt Einweisung in eine entsprechende Anstalt, ist so ziemlich die übelste Bestrafung (aber zurecht) die man in Deutschland bekommen kann. Der Vollzug ist dann nämlich auf unbekannte Zeit bestimmt und kann von den Ärzten quasi wirklich lebenslang erhalten werden. Ich würde da wohl lieber in den richtigen Knast kommen wollen.

Zurück zum Thema. Wenn ich seine Äußerungen höre "Ich hätte wohl lieber bei Bombendrohungen bleiben sollen" gehört er schon allein deswegen mehrfach lebenslänglich in den Bau. Wenn eine SWAT-Einheit zu einer Geiselnahme mit ausgeführtem Kopfschuss beordert wurde, geht jene da sicherlich schon sehr angespannt ran. Wie wir alle wissen sind Waffen in den Staaten üblich. Deswegen bin ich mir nicht sicher, inwiefern man nun den Polizisten belangen sollte.

Das wahre Übel und der Anfang der Kausalkette ist aber der vorsätzlich unwahrheitsgemäß handelnde "Informant".


----------



## Solo-Joe (1. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal ein fiktives Beispiel: Jemand in den USA (vielleicht sogar in einem "Problemgebiet" in den USA) kommt in meinen Laden. Ich bin ein Redneck, er ein Farbiger. Ich "mißinterpretiere" jetzt eine Bewegung von ihm und knall ihn einfach so ab. Zumindestens sage ich das jetzt so vor der Polizei aus. Der Typ selbst kann sich nicht mehr wehren/aussagen, weil er tot ist. Zeugen gibt es auch keine oder deren Aussagen sind aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht verwertbar.
> 
> Was ist das dann nun ? Notwehr ? Fahrlässige Tötung ? Mord ? Falscher Gedanke ? Was denn nun ? Wie willst Du da festlegen, was die wirkliche Ursache für den Vorgang ist ? Meine politische Gesinnung ? Meine Aussage ? Wohin steckt man mich dann ? Klapse ? Knast ? Freispruch ? Wie sortierst Du fahrlässige Tötung oder Totschlag im Affekt ein ? Ist keine Absicht also ungewollt also Klapse ?
> 
> ...



In die Klapse gehst du bei eindeutiger schuldunfähigkeit. Bei Alkholeinfluss gilt man, glaube ich, ab 3 Promille als schuldunfähig. Bei Alkoholeinfluss gibt es in Dtl aber Auffangtatbestände, daher geht es nicht in die Klapse. Zwischen fahrlässiger Tötung und vorsätzlicher Tötung ohne direkten Tötungswillen gibt es ein Unterscheidungsmerkmal:

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass alles gut geht und wollte niemanden umbringen. --> Fahrlässigkeit
Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass alles gut geht ... Ich weiß aber, dass es passieren kann. In dem Fall wäre es mir aber "egal". --> Eventualvorsatz = Vorsatz


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juni 2022)

die erste folge der netflix-serie web of make believe behandelt den fall.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_l702HNPAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.











						Web of Make Believe: Tod, Lügen und das Internet | Netflix – offizielle Webseite
					

Verschwörungen, Betrug, Gewalt, Mord – was in der virtuellen Welt beginnt, kann schnell real werden. Das Internet kennt keine Grenzen und das gilt auch für die Folgen.




					www.netflix.com


----------

